

Smart Bookmarks (Browser extension) - johngreen
https://raindrop.io/extension/#en_US

======
__Joker
I would like to try it, if only there is plan for data in and out. At least,
if there is an option to export/import from google bookmarks ?

Not that I like google bookmarks, I really doubt if there was any upgrade to
google bookmarks in ages, but broken it may be, it holds all my links at this
moment.

